# Rakion Patch



## RakionHelpPlz (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi today i downloaded Rakion everything went fine until it told me to patch so all is working suddenly the patch ends and a pop up comes up telling me that nyxlaucherini.xfs file could not be downloaded etc

im 100% sure i meet the requirements i used to play on my older xp currently i have windows vista -thanks in advance:sigh:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forums.

Have you contacted customer support about the issue?


----------



## RakionHelpPlz (Jul 23, 2009)

Hah i didnt even know they had one i was to busy being annoyed and thanks =D ima see if they know whats wrong but if anyone knows Tell me anyways:laugh:


----------



## RakionHelpPlz (Jul 23, 2009)

K i went to the rakion site and tried to mail a question to them but it wont let me type in a question even if i click a million times or hit tab :|


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is this in the form or direct email?


----------



## RakionHelpPlz (Jul 23, 2009)

I went to the Rakion site and clicked on the Q&A thing it wont let me type a question no matter what i do


----------



## RakionHelpPlz (Jul 23, 2009)

But i was talking to my friends dad and he said that if you delete rakion - reinstall it and instead of letting it launch off the desktop go into My computer-C drive-Program files-Softnyx-RakionIS and launch the nyxlauncer.exe it should "bypass the auto patch" because your giving it a direct link instead of letting it find it but i think after it patches and stuff you can make a shortcut of the nyxlauncher.exe by right clicking on it and saying send to desktop (My friend has a vista and he said it worked sooo good luck)


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That may work. What web browser are you using?


----------



## RakionHelpPlz (Jul 23, 2009)

IE7 I use it lol


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you know the last time you cleared out your Internet cache and cookies?


----------



## RakionHelpPlz (Jul 23, 2009)

uhh i do it like every 2 days or so


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried their forum?


----------

